# Looking for Southeast US Femal Hospice rat as a companion for Zelda



## achackysac (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello all, 
I am new to this forum.

Unfortunately I have joined because of the loss of my beloved Princess Peach.

My other fuzzy, Zelda, is now alone in her old age.

I am still not sure if I should get her another companion for her last few weeks, but I was thinking that maybe another hospice rat would keep her company.

If anyone lives in the Southeastern US, preferably Mississippi, Alabama, or Louisiana, and has an elderly rat needing adoption, please let me know. I would be happy to make them comfortable and loved!

-VI


----------

